# Final Approach X-Lander



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Has anyone seen the X-lander blind by Final Approach? From what I can see, it looks like their answer to the portability of the Finisher, but I haven't had the chance to see it up close and personal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard a lot of terrible things from people using the X-lander. I've yet to meet someone who swears by them.

But I've never sat in one or used one, so I'm just going off of what other say.

:down:


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I have heard some good and bad things with the Xlander. Like some of you guys I have no experience with them. From the people that I have talked to they don't like the lids on them. Hope this helps
:roll:


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks, I'm hoping that Sportsman's Warehouse in Loveland will have one. I want to check it out up close.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

From what ive heard the blinds are good for shoreline or fence line type hunts.Not the ansewer for field hunting...its what ive heard i have seen one up close but have not hunted out of one.They must have there place...you would think!!Later guys!!


----------

